# What's stopping you riding today?



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

I know most of us would ride every day if we could but often don't get the chance. If you're anything like me there are days you have to drag your butt out of bed and force yourself to get out there. Sometimes beds nice! I do find the days I can't ride are the days I'm jumping out of skin to get on. 

So what's stopping you riding today?

For me I had my wisdom teeth out Thursday so I'm still on pain killers and legally can't drive. But after the horrid ride on Wednesday I need to fix my Ferrari! ( prin's small red and FAST)


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Riley has an abscess... Maybe I'll ride Pistol tomorrow....


----------



## azwantapaint (Feb 5, 2012)

Hmmmm....i'd say its because i dont have a horse, but i did get to test drive one today! 
He's a strong possible too!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I rode today. :happydance:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Hmmmm, -10 but windchill at about -30, blowing snow & too darn much of it. I try to ride for enjoyment, not hypothermia. Oh & I had to work at 3 pm, so I would've had it even colder in the morning if I wanted to sneak in a ride.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

The Daytona 500, which got rained out. Had I known it was going to be postponed I would have rode today.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

My husband's Godchild had a bridal shower, I couldn't think of how I could get out of it. I did leave when they started playing those ridiculous games though!


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

the footing is too bad in the arena, no indoor


----------



## CCBella (Jul 6, 2010)

Work, rain and a sprained ankle but she was a good girl yesterday


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i rode ! tomorrow i cant even get out to feed her though bc i dont get a break at work and i really dont want my dogs left for more than 13hrs =[


----------



## DebSmith (Feb 15, 2012)

Mud, mud and more mud


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

He had a bowen therapy session friday. Poor thing ended up with so many adjustments, I cant ride til the end if the week 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Today - nothing, had a lovely three hour ride with DD. Tomorrow, work - hmph. I cannot wait for the long days of summer when I actually have daylight after I get home and can use it for important things like riding


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Waaaay too cold, and I wasn't home half of the day.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Pure apathy.


----------



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

First, pregnant and I feel like CRAP!!! I am nauseous all the time 

Second, -30's C with the wind, and the snow was flying so much that it hurt when it hit you!

I did go and get horsey snuggles though!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

I rode on Monday, Thursday, yesterday, and today.

It was 45 and sunny here today and the riding was outstanding.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

i ride every day. unless i'm terribly ill... but then i have my trainer school him. so either way... he's ridden every day. haha!


----------



## sabowin (May 8, 2010)

azwantapaint said:


> Hmmmm....i'd say its because i dont have a horse, but i did get to test drive one today!
> He's a strong possible too!


Me, too, Azwantapaint! I don't yet own a horse, and for those who do, I'm guessing the snow this weekend was a deterrent, at least to riding outdoors, but I tried a potential horse out today, anyway.


----------



## happy123 (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm in az so the only thing that stopsme from riding is the heat! And the fact that my mom couldn't drive me today lol


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

Rode yesterday... today was a lovely day... wanted to be riding, instead stuck in the house doing homework. College can be annoying on those nice spring mornings. I probably wouldn't of made it through a ride today after yesterdays long outing. Need to get my butt back in shape (or at least into the shape it should be)


----------



## hobbyhorse (Feb 20, 2010)

It was sunny and 70 degrees today so I spent the entire day extending fences so my horses will have more grazing area. I hope I still have 4 horses in that pasture tomorrow!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Had church today (takes up three hours in the middle of my day, but wouldn't trade it for the WORLD), then went out to my parents' house for Sunday dinner and to hang out with them since it's the only time I see them, really, since I'm always so busy.


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

My arthritic human hips that said "hello! You need to condition your self to ride this long again!" The big green monster was like "mommy can we go running please. I wanna go nao!!"  We took a nice 3 hour ride. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

It's my leasee's day to ride.  
I want to ride but obviously can't on her days haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

My car is broken and I can't get to the barn. Not happy.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

12,000miles away from my horse, but I'll find a stable soon enough!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Gave her a day off yesterday.. she's worked very hard all week, she earned it. 

Lunging tonight as I didn't at all last week and like to do it once a week minimum, let her have a good roll and a buck around


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

It's my day off and my only day to do human stuff. I went riding on my half day though.


----------



## PoohLP (Jan 15, 2009)

Been raining since Wednesday. Stopped enough on Saturday for me to do a lunge, but not a ride. Rescheduled lesson from tomorrow for today, but it is STILL raining. Hopefully it stops and dries up enough for a flat lesson this afternoon, but I am not encouraged by the rain sounds outside.


----------



## PaintCowgirl (Jan 2, 2012)

i rode today! barebacking it on my 31 year old man! just a "sunday stroll"


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

By the time I get to the barn it'll be dark, green broke horse w/ little kids = not a good idea, and arena is an ice rink:-(


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Not a darn thing  Rode 3 early this morning, going back out in a bit to ride 2 of my own and give a lesson. It's a rare day that I don't ride.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Rick's mystery illness kept me from riding this weekend. Seems better but if it is an injury I'll keep off him for a month. It was also pretty windy so no lessons for the kid.
That's ok as long as he gets better I'll go a year! Too many projects right now so I'm stuck hunched over a piece of paper instead of hitting the trails for the next two months!!! Maybe going for a ride with one of my good friends on one she has in training this Sat, crossing fingers and polishing helmet assuming she's not as far along as she says. We'll see!


----------



## furbabymum (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm so freaking sick. Shoot me!


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

School from 8:00-12:30 then work from 1:00-5:00, can't make it out today.  But on the bright side I'll be making money so I can afford horsey stuff.


----------



## PaintCowgirl (Jan 2, 2012)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Not a darn thing  It's a rare day that I don't ride.


same here. its a rare day when i get to ride for "fun/pleasure". most of my riding is cows and fencing and calves this time of year.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I have class and don't get out until 8 PM. :-(

Going to get up and go early in the morning before my 3 PM class tomorrow, though. 

I'm very sick with some mystery illness (hoping on getting the lab results today!) so yesterday was the first time I had ridden in over a week.
Looking forward to getting back in a rhythm, though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

Luckily, the barn I board at has an indoor arena so I can ride in horrible weather. Heck, I ride when the weather is so bad no one else will ride inside. The only thing that has stopped me from riding is high school wrestling and homework.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Not a darn thing  Rode 3 early this morning, going back out in a bit to ride 2 of my own and give a lesson. It's a rare day that I don't ride.


Oh you just be quiet!!!:rofl:


----------



## SkyeDawn (Mar 31, 2011)

A giant bruise on my thigh from getting a kick cleaning out my gelding's sheath. The bruise is right where the buckle lays on the English saddle, and Sassy doesn't like the western saddle. Ive ridden a few times since I got the bruise, but I have to stop now because I'm just making it worse.  it is really nice outside today, too


----------



## Radly (Jan 17, 2012)

I road both of my boy. I got a new Circle Y Flex2 Saddle today, so I had to take it out and see how they liked it.


----------



## fkonidaris (Jan 26, 2012)

Thought I would get to ride today after work, but my daughter is sick so staying home...hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

work keeps me from riding today  so very sad


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

RAIN! and it never rains where I'm at :think:


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

what redape said... and its COLD rain!


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

loveyourhorse said:


> what redape said... and its COLD rain!


40 degree rain here =p


----------



## loveyourhorse (Jun 17, 2011)

^ i'm in socal too so i'm feeling the same rain!


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

loveyourhorse said:


> ^ i'm in socal too so i'm feeling the same rain!


Brrr! Hahaha what part are you in?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Have to go to town and grocery shop.....ick


----------



## Mellow Mel (Dec 1, 2011)

work and there is still some ice on the ground. Hoping to go tomorrow...atleast in the outdoor arena(no indoor)


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

I have sprained my ankle


----------



## skittlesfirehawk (Mar 5, 2011)

back problems


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Chronic Pericarditis.It keeps me out of the saddle way too much for my liking! Oh,and -30C,snow,and ice is a bit of a deterrent as well..


----------



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

Because shes only 10 months old!!! I did work with her though...


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

It's too cold. The ground is soggy. I'm tired and lazy. I had to visit a relative in the hospital today. My horse makes it too much of a hassle. My other horse is too green. 

I will never run out of excuses.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I kinda sorta rode... for about five minutes bareback while my mom lunged her. She hurt her leg a few months ago and has been pretty rank with a rider but great on a lungeline so were gonna wean her off the lungeline with a rider slowly.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Cute filly Duren! 

I rode 5 today


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Well another day of penguin weather, I would risk frostbite. Horses' eyelashes were icy this morning.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

^That stinks wares. I have a few empty stalls, come on down


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You're making it very tempting, you & your margarita machine....


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

waresbear said:


> You're making it very tempting, you & your margarita machine....


:rofl: If only it had been a local ad :wink:


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Went on vacation (slightly lowered my horse budget), then my barn's arena got partly caught in a fire so I need to ride at another barn with my trainer and dish out more money (I have 7 lessons from a pack of ten from my barn but i can't use it at the other barn). And then I'm busy with school and have many expenses. So I guess at this moment, all the odds are against me.


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

Had a stupid fall yesterday and can barely walk today. -_- As someone who rides multiple horses daily, I am bored out of my mind. Going to try to at least do chores tomorrow.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> :rofl: If only it had been a local ad :wink:


It was local for me =P


----------



## 2SCHorses (Jun 18, 2011)

I would LOVE to ride every day! To do that, I would need a maid and probably a nanny so I could come home after work and just ride. Or I would need to quit my job, but then I'd have to sell my horses (and my house, my car, etc), so I guess that wouldn't work! I did ride on Saturday, though, but I need to trailer to ride any trails, and that makes it a lot of work during the week.

Maybe I need to go buy lottery tickets.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Let's keep this thread going into spring when I can actually thaw out enough to ride.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

No more painkillers but my brother was nice enough to give me his stomach bug!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

IslandWave said:


> Had a stupid fall yesterday and can barely walk today. -_- As someone who rides multiple horses daily, I am bored out of my mind. Going to try to at least do chores tomorrow.


You didn't break or tear anything? We who ride horses tend to be of tougher grade material, but don't ignore an injury. I did, wasted 7 years of pain for nothing.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

ice, ice and more ice and the biggest snow storm of winter bearing down on us.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Yuk Sue! We've been really lucky here this winter and haven't had any real snow, a few inches here and there. First time in years the kids will be getting out of school on the regular date, they've only had one snow day this year much to my daughter's dismay lol! 

I'm putting off my rides until this afternoon. After being so unseasonably warm yesterday, it feels darn cold this morning.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Horrible wet rainy weather super slippery. Got unexpectedly cold last night the shower we were possibly having was 10 hours of torrential rain....

Poor prin was shaking like a leaf this morning so she needed to warm up also she did 3 hours yesterday! Didn't want her being cold backed.

Ella's foot sore because she threw a shoe.

I could have ridden this arvo but i had to go to work! 

Tomorrow I need to pay my rego and coordinate a farrier before work
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fringe (Feb 29, 2012)

My riding lesson was canceled yesterday because if thunderstorms :/


----------



## SmallTownGypsy (Dec 17, 2011)

Horrible storms swept through last night, so as usual the ground is soaked. I have a muddy area is front of the barn that hasn't dried out since I don't know when. We had three or four days of sun and it was still squishy.


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

I feel bad for all you guys with the storms. 

My dumb reason for not riding today: my registration expired on my car yesterday and I can't get it until Saturday. Not risking it, really can't afford that ticket. And for some reason my bf decided that if I'm going to complain about having 2 heavy weighted midterms next week, he wont lend me his truck.
His plan to make me study might be a little better if he cut the internet


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Well, the Daytona 500 is over till next year, the rain should end late Friday night, springs in the air and the days are warming.

I'M GOING RIDING IN THE MOUNTAINS THIS WEEKEND!


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm 9,000 miles away from my horse!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

gunslinger said:


> I'M GOING RIDING IN THE MOUNTAINS THIS WEEKEND!


Have to admit, I'm a bit jealous gunslinger. Have a great weekend!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh, I rode to today, it just wasn't very productive....lol...one of _those _days...


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Had a great lesson yesterday, my intentions were to follow up today - got off work and very disapointed to find 20 degrees and windy, spitting snow.  

Totally depressed - big horse show 5 weeks away and can't seem to catch a break on the weather. Can someone lend me 100,000 to build an indoor?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Ace80908 said:


> Had a great lesson yesterday, my intentions were to follow up today - got off work and very disapointed to find 20 degrees and windy, spitting snow.
> 
> Totally depressed - big horse show 5 weeks away and can't seem to catch a break on the weather. Can someone lend me 100,000 to build an indoor?


Sure no problem! You take cash right? Ba ha ha...


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Today I couldn't go riding because of a nasty snow storms. The roads were to bad to get to the barn. I was very disappointed that instead of seeing my horses I was stuck home.


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

I live too far away from my barn and I have two elderly labs that need my immediate attention after work or I would be cleaning up an extra mess or two.


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

I rode in the indoor for about 45 minutes and then decided to go for a trail ride in the snow. We just got 8 inches yesterday so I couldn't resist!


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Rain rain and more rain.  But we need it so I'm not too upset.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

karebear444 said:


> I rode in the indoor for about 45 minutes and then decided to go for a trail ride in the snow. We just got 8 inches yesterday so I couldn't resist!


Indoor arena? "UNFAIR". 
In the "sunny southwest" they are in a limited supply. Pooh, bah! 
I didn't ride today because the wind was unbelievable (it is March), and I don't have an indoor handy! Is this fair???? No. I have become a fair weather rider....so, its just plain unfair!


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

Missy May said:


> Indoor arena? "UNFAIR".
> In the "sunny southwest" they are in a limited supply. Pooh, bah!
> I didn't ride today because the wind was unbelievable (it is March), and I don't have an indoor handy! Is this fair???? No. I have become a fair weather rider....so, its just plain unfair!


Sorry, I know it sucks because I've been in your shoes. I last place I boarded didn't have one either. :-(


----------



## Gleek (Mar 7, 2012)

cylone warning.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

My horses are a couple thousand miles away with an ocean in between.....


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Need new boots, got no other ones. Then soon im sure the docs gonna say you cant ride cause of your knee. Then i cant for what ever treatment for my knee is. >.<


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I rode four days last week(yay!!!) so Sunshine needs a break.

I also had a very minor fall last week but it did something funky to my ankle so I'm trying to lay off of it for a little while.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

fox hunting has more or less finished and the horses have had a cough so, they are being turned out during the day. It has given us a chance to do a lot of catching up in the garden - which is a lot harder work than riding!


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, today it is absolutely perfect, first day in a while, but I had to stay up until O-dark-thirty to see my daughter to the airport for a class trip. So, I am to pooped. So, I wish I could trade this day's weather for a future stormy day!


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Well it rained all darned day today..
I even have a new saddle to try out. 
We did ride a little yesterday around the farm.
There is always tomorrow..


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Susan Crumrine said:


> Well it rained all darned day today..
> I even have a new saddle to try out.
> We did ride a little yesterday around the farm.
> There is always tomorrow..


Well I feel your pain! I got a new to me saddle (I have an uncontrollable saddle fetish), oiled it, and the next _day_ injured my back! I had to just stare at my saddle for a long while before I got to use it!


----------



## gary78bronco (Jan 4, 2012)

Work....


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Baby Girl was stiff in her back leg today. I'm giving her a few days off...


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

It's finally nice enough to use my outdoor arena! Got it worked up yesterday and it has been put to good use today  My kiddo even rode with me after school. We were quite the odd couple, my 45 lb 6 yo peanut on my 16.3 Hanoverian in a teeny blue ribbon jumping saddle and me on fatty Woodstock who's as wide as he is tall lol!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Today would be a massive wind storm, my power is out, had to come to work early to shower. Also since everything is starting to melt, it's a treacherous sheet of ice. Pretty soon though.....


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't have $20 to pay to train someone else's horse. ;D

Seriously though..I'm actively looking for another horse to ride/work with that was as cheap as working with Lucky before she was sold and her new owner decided she wants me to pay per ride instead of a total amount for whenever I wants like I was paying..Not to mention the fact that she can't ride (and won't listen to advice from anyone because she thinks (at least she acts as such) she must be some sort of goddess; thus, ruining almost a year of blood, sweat, and tears (literally) I put into her. ;;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SmallTownGypsy (Dec 17, 2011)

Iseul said:


> Not to mention the fact that she can't ride (and won't listen to advice from anyone because she thinks (at least she acts as such) she must be some sort of goddess; thus, ruining almost a year of blood, sweat, and tears (literally) I put into her.


Awww... Iseul, that sucks. I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

My parents-___-


----------



## moderncowgirl (Feb 4, 2012)

Healing from a broken ankle injury! Got out of the cast 3 weeks ago! Asked the physio therapist when my bum can get back into the saddle... She said not for awhile  

Its probably for the best I got a bunch of greenies, so for now we will just work on ground manners and grooming.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

The ground is completely saturated  Poor ponies would slip aaaalllllll over the place! Tomorow is supposed to be pretty though  high 70s!! Wait the day to warm n dry, then rrriiidddee!


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

The rain - its too muddy..


----------



## mfed58 (Sep 15, 2010)

It's a perfect day for riding and I'm stuck at work.


----------



## mfed58 (Sep 15, 2010)

:happydance:But I'm ridin' tomorrow!!!!!! :clap:


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, nothing stopped me today, no run away deer/bird cube thieving horses today! Its just...my mare doesn't "enjoy" coming home. I am glad she isn't "barn sour" mind you...it just hurts my feelings. She starts getting slower and slower and slower as we approach the drive each day that we ride, and even stops! And, I thought she loved it here! :? She is pampered, pampered, pampered...what is not to love?!
Oh, well...she _loves _"going", and at least I have been able to ride!


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

It's cold and rainy and I had to do housework...


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm at college in a city and 415 miles away from my horse and the bus doesn't provide transport to the barns around here.


----------



## Jumperforjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

Work, but still with horses  will ride tomorrow


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

the cold-I didn't have the will power to saddle Sonny up today and ride so I just lunged him. Temps are suppose to be 20 degrees warmer tomorrow so there will be no excuse


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

nothing im going to go see my horse at the trainers and ride him and maybe come home to ride my other horse


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Miserable excessive rain!!!!


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Incredible wind!!! Whoa doggy! It is blooowing today!!!


----------



## mfed58 (Sep 15, 2010)

NOTHING!!! We're gettong ready to head out in about an hour!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm in Minnesota.

My horse is in North Dakota.

That's what is stopping me from riding on this gorgeous 75 degree day!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Snowstorm..... this is getting old!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

It's Sunny's birthday! I though she should have the day off, especially since we rode four times last week. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I just had shoulder surgery on Thursday. I think that's a pretty valid reason not to ride. lol


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I just had shoulder surgery on Thursday. I think that's a pretty valid reason not to ride. lol


 Get well soon! How long are you laid up for ?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Get well soon! How long are you laid up for ?


_Technically_ I don't have any restrictions from the doctor, so I can start working up to doing stuff as I feel like it. He didn't have to do as much as he thought. He was convinced he was going to have to reattach my bicep and possibly have to fix my rotator cuff, but he didn't. The only unexpected thing he found was a somewhat large bone chip floating around my clavicle area. He said that probably accounted for a lot of my pain. I've been out of the sling since yesterday evening and I went to a horse show all day yesterday (a friend of mine and her student were entered and did pretty well).


----------



## ginofalltrades (Feb 18, 2012)

4" of snow in the arena over night, and then rain. Can you say sloppy!!! Not worth risking my horses tendons.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

My horsie has an abscess and although it's healed, Vet said no riding until the farrier comes out to reset his shoes with pads.


----------



## ls6firebird (Mar 8, 2012)

i only have one leg lol. workin on the break in period with my prosthetic, so hopefully in the next couple months i'll be back in the saddle!


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Horrible weather - a spring blizzard right now, and I can only imagine, how muddy the arena and trails are getting! I have no reason to risk my horse's health in such weather.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Doctor's orders....had a bad fall yesterday.


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

Pampered my Macho and took him for a walk.
It's heatingup here. Think I'll take Gus for a walk to he is gettng jealous. But will lunge him and give him a bath he looks like a paint right now winter coat is white and his summer coat is 
gold...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

I havent been riding for a week now thats soooo unlike me i ride 6 days a week. The weather was a huge factor very windy last week plus rain. Dont like being on the trails in the woods when wind is whipping at 35miles a hour. Plan on riding today alot nicer out and going to be 70 degrees so ill be saddling up this afternoon.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Work (as usual) and DD's 4-H meeting tonight - for which I have to provide transportation AND she is taking my horse to the clinic. By the time we get home it will be getting dark and my "free" time of the evening will have been used up.


----------

